# Trails in Karlsruhe/Umgebung



## MC_Bike (25. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
kennt jemand ein paar Trails in KA/Umgebung?
Bisher kenne ich nur den Strommasten-DH und ein paar kurze am Turmberg.
Kennt jem. von euch mehr? Ich bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen ;-)

Mfg
robin


----------



## franticz (25. August 2014)

Babylon Trail gibt es noch am erlenberg  sonst wüsste ich auch nicht viel ich fahr immer in die Pfalz, oder nach Bad Herrenalb. was für dich mit 13 aber wahrscheinlich nciht in frage kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (25. August 2014)

Hey Robin, machst du auch Strecke oder fährst du nur bergab?


----------



## shield (25. August 2014)

warum noch ein thema aufmachen? es wird schon viel in den übrigen KA threads diskutiert. schau dort mal rein! (quassel, stammtisch usw


----------



## /dev/random (25. August 2014)

Für Suchfaule:
Karlsruhe Umgebung Singletrails Touren
Ettlingen, Wattkopf, SMDH - Stammtisch


----------



## MC_Bike (27. August 2014)

@Schibbie ja schon nur ich hab niemand mit dem ich das machen könnte  ich kenne auch nicht viele Stellen wo ich was bauen könnte und große Dinger gehen allein eben schlecht :-/


----------



## shield (27. August 2014)

Bauen solltest du sowieso nicht ;-)


----------



## MC_Bike (27. August 2014)

shield schrieb:


> Bauen solltest du sowieso nicht ;-)


Wieso?


----------



## shield (27. August 2014)

ich empfehl dir mal die diskussionen hier im thread durchzulesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legale-downhill-freeridestecke-unten-den-strommasten-smdh.636098/

und generell erstmal ein wenig einlesen bevor du dich in ein forum begibst!


----------



## MC_Bike (1. September 2014)

Und weiß jem von euch wo der Bombenkrater in Freiburg genau ist?


----------



## /dev/random (1. September 2014)

Zum Bombenkrater Freiburg gibt's ein eigenes Thema. Bei aufmerksamem Lesen findet sich auch eine Ortsangabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2014)

Kennst Du den Link schon? Da ist alles wichtige zu Deinen Fragen zum Anklicken bereitgestellt.


----------



## johnny blaze (8. November 2014)

hi jungs,

ich werde nächste Woche in Karlsruhe sein und wollte mit nem Kollegen 1-2 Touren fahren.
Wir kennen uns beide leider null aus in der Gegend.
Habe hier schon ein wenig gelesen, nur leider nicht wirklich was zu touren gefunden und gpsies erschlägt einen wie immer.

falls jemand von euch tipps für ne ca. 2 stündige tour hat, würde ich mich echt freuen. Gern auch per PN falls es nicht öffentlich sein soll.
bikes sind beides enduro fullys- also alles kann, nichts muss 

garmin ist vorhanden.

sollte nur nicht komplett flach und nicht komplett asphalt sein..

im Gegenzug kann ich dann Infos/Guide für die Ecke Düsseldorf/Ratingen/Essen anbieten, falls es einen von euch da mal hin verschlagen
sollte


----------

